# J's in H-town



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I keep waiting for someone else to post this, but I just can't stand it any more...Janeth was at practice Wednesday night. I am guessing she is getting her physical today and will be on the floor Friday night.

Maybe the reason the Comets Media Day pics aren't out is because they were waiting for Arcain...

Anyway... :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

LOL. I'm so happy. :bbanana: Janeth is my all-time favorite Comet player. Hopefully, we get the win tonight.


-Go Comets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

